# Volume calc for substrate



## RolyMo (21 Aug 2013)

Hi I can see the other post, but could not see the volume calc.
I have a 36 x 22 x 26 tank which I am going to be setting up for CRS shrimp.
Is a 3 ltr bag of substrate enough or should I get a 9 ltr bag. Or better off can someone show me the calc.
Want to have some landscaping but clearly not much room to do great amount. 
Cheers in advance.
R


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2013)

Volume Calculator

Hi roly use this volume calc but substitute the height for the depth of substrate

Andy


----------



## RolyMo (21 Aug 2013)

Thanks Andy
I will have a play
R


----------

